# Maggie owners, Just a reminder



## blownchevy (Sep 3, 2006)

If you guys are in colder climates where freezing will occur.....the winter is coming....

*PUT SOME ANTIFREEZE IN YOUR INTERCOOLER BOTTLE.
WATER WETTER WILL NOT PREVENT THE WATER FROM FREEZING AND SPLITTING THE INTERCOOLER INSIDE THE MANIFOLD.*

This was a public service announcement.arty:


----------

